
Ask HN? Occulus Rift Dev Question - khitchdee
What is the cheapest way to start developing for Occulus Rift?<p>Preferably on Linux.
======
khitchdee
I have heard that a lot of graphical processing power is required to drive the
high resolutions required by the display.

I am willing to invest in a graphical processor of the required specification
as long it is PC based, to keep my costs down.

Also, given the choice, I would prefer to code in C on Linux.

A second choice would be C on Windows.

A third would be C on any other platform, but not Go.

